# looking for multi channel thermostats



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

has anyone seen multichannel lcd thermostats like those on this site for sale Morel | Termostaty a regulacia available anywhere, other than the previous site obviously 

thankyou in advance for any all and all help.

rgds
ed


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

These are readily available commercial controllers.
Danger with this idea Ed is that you are increasing the likelihood of disaster if you have a component failure.
These units are not multiple stats but use many common components for each channel.
The danger being that a component failure could result in many overheated cages as opposed to one, where single stats are used!


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks for ur insight peter, its appreciated. a couple of questions for when u have the time, am i right in thinking that these stats are "radio shack" type stats, a diy stat i mean, they use the older relay components, and secondly are u developing anything similar, ie multi channel, and or lcd, the stats with the knobs havent changed in outward design in years, would be nice to have something like the new herpstat 4, id pay that for a 4 channel unit.

cheers
ed



peterf said:


> These are readily available commercial controllers.
> Danger with this idea Ed is that you are increasing the likelihood of disaster if you have a component failure.
> These units are not multiple stats but use many common components for each channel.
> The danger being that a component failure could result in many overheated cages as opposed to one, where single stats are used!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree that our stats are very dated and this needs to be addressed and is being addressed.
The problem we have is that the design of the way that these circuits work are exceptionally accurate and robust. There are many ways of managing temperature and we need to move along with the times without loosing the exceptional reliability that the existing units have.
I have a digital dimmer that I have designed that has been running for 2 Years now in my office. It is soon to be in production.
We also have a number of other units that will soon be showcased.
Any multi channel units share common components and this, in my mind, is a dangerous route to follow as previously mentioned.
We would rather limit any risks by using seperate stats.
Can't tell you much more at the moment but there's some good stuff coming and all of it made in the UK!!


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i still think im going to risk it for a biscuit peter, its for a six setup stack and im getting the new 6 channel one i think, even if its just for the star trek screen










their not cheap though, i think its £170, near there anyway, inc delivery.

rgds
ed


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

if you were having a single tank set up a user on here sells them cheap, but i dunno about 6 tanks  have a look at reptile-ink and see what they have


----------

